# Shrewd Grips for Mathews



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*grip*

I put a shrewd grip on my friend's mathews monster. It made a big differance. Just heat the wood grip with a blow dryer to remove it. Also take a look at the mathews focus grip. goodluck


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I use shrewd grips on both my bows. It is the first thing I do when I get a bow. Get one you will love it.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

The shrewd grips are great. Like said above use a blow dryer and on the wood grip then pull on it from the bottom and it should come right off with no damage.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*I use it too*

I love the grips , as others heated mine up up a blow dryer and they came right off.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Shrewd here too, i have one on my Triumph & Switchback


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

deadlyjest said:


> I love the grips , as others heated mine up up a blow dryer and they came right off.


Which one do you recomend...the plastic or the aluminum.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Shrewd grips*

Personally I prefer the feel of the aluminum grip. It just 'feels' better to me. If I used one on my hunting bow I would probably go with the delrin because it will be warmer in the winter. Think about what feel you like in a grip - do you prefer the feel of a machined aluminum grip like the PSE's or Hoyt have or do you like the feel of the synthetic like you can find on the Bear bows. Pay no attention to how these other brands feel in your hand - simply how the material of the grip feels to you. 

You won't go wrong with Shrewd.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

GMBowPro said:


> Personally I prefer the feel of the aluminum grip. It just 'feels' better to me. If I used one on my hunting bow I would probably go with the delrin because it will be warmer in the winter. Think about what feel you like in a grip - do you prefer the feel of a machined aluminum grip like the PSE's or Hoyt have or do you like the feel of the synthetic like you can find on the Bear bows. Pay no attention to how these other brands feel in your hand - simply how the material of the grip feels to you.
> 
> You won't go wrong with Shrewd.


Cool! thanks for your input. Onr thing though.how do you find the fit with the Shrewd grip? do they fit the riser quite snug?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Rootbeer LX said:


> Cool! thanks for your input. Onr thing though.how do you find the fit with the Shrewd grip? do they fit the riser quite snug?


They do fit snug, you would need to decide if you were to want a low or standard heel, the standard heel has about the same grip angle and the original Mathews grip.


----------



## Osage (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been shooting Mathews pretty much since the begining, but one reason I stayed with them was the fact one could only get a Shrewd grip for Mathews at one time. Of the things that really mater in archery, the grip is tops.

That said. I have also rasped a Mathews grip to get pretty much the same result. Just rasp way the profile to get it lower, and keep the back square to the target (eliminate the slope side to side) Then sight the string and mark the center line. Lay out parallel lines to either side to give a 1/2-5/8" total width, and rasp and sand the sides out of the way and blend them in. Takes ten minutes or so, and the end result is very accurate and warm.


----------

